# baby products for people w/ problem skin!



## lafemmebeaute (Feb 26, 2009)

I tried seeing if anyone has every posted using baby products for your daily face washing regimen.

Recently I saw two of my friends (one male & one female) after a long period of time and their skin looked *GREAT*! They use to have a lot of acne, the red horrible kind. And now it's so clear I couldn't believe it! I asked what they used & they said - baby shampoo & baby lotion. They used the Johnson's one.

I had to try it so a few days ago I bought some & so far my overall skin texture is looking beautiful. My pores are looking smaller and smaller. I use to put foundation over it and my large pores would still show, now they don't.

It might not work for everyone.. but it's worth a shot. The baby shampoo should be less harsh on the face compared to the products out there. If you decide to try it, let me know!

I only have these irritated pimples from my dog! I know I use to never break out anymore because I was living in NY w/o my dog & my skin was clear. But when I came back to CA last week, I started getting pimples on one side of my face. My dog likes to sleep under the covers. I'm going to try & wash the blankets & keep my dog off my bed and see how that goes.


----------



## kiss (Feb 27, 2009)

Really? Even though its for babies, it's still shampoo. My sensitive skin would probably break out badly. I remember buying baby wipes once to remove makeup because people were saying what a great cheaper alternative it was but it made my eyes water so badly! But hey to each his own.

Right now iam using Mario Badescu products which don't seem to be irritating my skin.


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, baby wipes don't sting badly, but I can still 'feel' the stuff in my eyes from them.

Right now I'm using stuff from Garden of Wisdom. It's all organic-ey, and it works pretty well.


----------



## NatalieMT (Feb 27, 2009)

I've used Baby Oil on my body, I like that, that's about as far as it goes for me. I can't see the benefits of using Baby Shampoo and Baby Lotion on your face I'm sorry to say. I understand the logic of it's for babies and therefore gentler but the acne turnaround I can't see reason for. I guess if it worked for your friends that's really lucky for them.

I'll be sticking to my Elemis - I absolutely love their line. It's really not harsh at all and since I've been using it my skin is so dramatically improved. Yes I've done other things to help my acne (laser etc.) but texture and moisture level wise my skin is better than ever and it shows, so I'm happy.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use Baby wipes to clean my face and Baby Oil Lotion on my body because it combats my dry skin very well....But as far as using baby shampoo/lotion for acne ...I don't know about that...even when my son had skin break-outs as a baby...the dr recommended other things like Aveeno ....However my m/u brushes like it ....
I use Origins...However I have never had a acne or skin problem so not much help comes from me in that area ...My dh has...and Origins has made his skin beautiful


----------



## jacquelinda (Mar 2, 2009)

the first time i used any baby product since i was a baby, i used johnsons baby wash just because there wasnt any other wash in my friends house and i really like to use baby body wash now, it makes my skin feel so smooth and it smells good.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 2, 2009)

The issue I have with baby products is that they're often still just as loaded with fragrance and/or essential oils as any other product. I would look for products that are gentle and fragrance free in the first instance (which may or may not include baby products), rather than baby products per se. Also remember that baby lotion doesn't contain sunscreen, which is essential if you want to keep your skin looking good later on ;-)


----------



## Vasu Dev (Mar 24, 2021)

It's not only the one who faced such a thing but also me who really faced the same as one of my friends was having very dull and cringe hair but after using baby shampoo the results were amazing and I was really at the shock that what really happened to him now, I mean he now has softer and shinier hair.


----------



## toupeemoor (Sep 1, 2021)

Baby products are a very specific kind of safe, for a very specific kind of skin sensitivity common only in babies. This doesn't work out well for adult skin prone to inflammation something we tend to ignore because it feels good to smell nice.


----------



## cacheflisks (Sep 2, 2021)

The only baby products I use are baby wipes and baby oil.


----------

